

2-bitfinity. Just like 2048, but without limit. - netsmashers
http://mirri66.github.io/2bitfinity/

======
MattBearman
I don't mean to belittle this, as it's more forking of a public repo than I've
ever done, but the original 2048 had an option to continue after reaching
2048, so it seems this is barely modified.

------
lelf
Can we stop this rubbish please? What bright minds come up with next? Like
2048 but 4096? But 3^10? But 5x5? But with greenish colours? But in PHP?

~~~
rplnt
This was posted to reddit 4 days ago
[http://aux.joshlf.com/2048/infinite/](http://aux.joshlf.com/2048/infinite/)

As for bigger boards, I think this one is enough for a while.
[http://www.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~b01902112/9007199254740992/](http://www.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~b01902112/9007199254740992/)

------
TobbenTM
FYI: You can play the original 2048 past 2048. You just click "Keep playing"
after reaching 2048. Problem solved.

------
transitionality
I saw a post listing the precursors to 2048, but can't track it down. Can
someone with knowledge point me in the right direction? Thaks.

~~~
waterfowl
1024 and Threes!

~~~
transitionality
Thanks!

